# Batteries



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I have 2x 110 batteries and am going to replace them with larger amp hour batteries, as we are doing more off hook up next year. we already have 2 solar panels.
so what and where can I get them with the poles at either end as standard.

cabby
Oh yes the ones I have at the moment measure,39lx17wx19h. I can have slightly bigger


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

2 x 110 Ah batteries are big enough for being off grid. The 2 solars will keep them topped up.

Bigger batteries (or deep cycle batteries) mean more weight, therefore less payload. We have managed for a few years now with one freestanding 90 watt panel and 2 x 110 AH batteries. I have a second panel (100W) which I have only needed to deploy once. My leisure batteries are 4 year old and still in good condition. They are Numax batteries, so nothing special.

Unless you use a lot of 12 volt power, you are fine as you are. I am speaking as someone who has forgotten when he last saw his hookup lead. :lol:


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

You could go for the same size batteries but deep cycle, ie you can discharge them well below 50% and still get the same life expectancy of leisure batteries not discharged below 50%.

It'll cost a lot more. I've just purchased some 110ah Victron gel batteries (on a trade account I luckily had) which will take 500 cycles at 80% discharge. At 35.5kg each these are several kilos heavier than one of the much touted Trojan batteries.

I've had them in the workshop for 3 months and their voltage has only dropped from 12.75v on delivery to 12.72v now. 

Kev


----------



## jonasw19 (Jun 11, 2010)

We have 2 110ah Elecsols, an 80w panel

This has always been OK in the spring to late autumn. We are in the Loire/Cher region for the next month and won't need to hookup. Most days travel 20 plus miles, but sometimes only 10 miles.
We always put the inverter on to charge laptops whilst travelling. Better would be a 12v charger from Maplins, just it would not charge my Acer.

Be mean with power, no hairdryers curlers or allied instruments. Led lights, and you should be fine. 
We generally don't let our batteries get below can 12.2v. We also use the engine battery, especially as it has the only high current 12v socket.

Jon


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

2 x 110 Elecsols plus 110 w solar panel.led lights 12v tv 350w inverter 
heater on most nights as most camping done in Europe in winter plus laptop 2 iphones and 1 ipad charged up every eve.
Never had a power problem.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We have 2 x 80ah batteries + 2 x 120w solar panels and that is more than sufficient to supply all of the power that we need for "normal use".

If you really feel the need for bigger and heavier batteries I strongly recommend contacting Tayna Batteries in Abergele;

http://www.tayna.co.uk/Car-Batteries-C48.html

or 01745 823399

They will talk through with you what size will fit and what you can get, their prices are superb and their delivery is brilliant - the following day for the UK and only 47 hours to deliver here in Southern France......

The problem with bigger batteries if the extra weight so you need to think very carefully about loading capacity before following that thought....

Good luck, and do let us know what you decide and what you go for if you do decide to buy bigger ones.

Dave


----------



## organplayer (Jan 1, 2012)

*Organplayer*

I have been thinking of leisure battery change and the one which seems to be mentioned frequently is Banner Energy Bull. Any better than anything else ? Who knows.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You'll struggle to beat this price for 2 x 125ah LBs


----------



## IanA (Oct 30, 2010)

I've got two leisure batteries, 1 x 110ah, 1 x100 ah and an 80W solar panel. The solar panel screen shows me at 12.4v with the heating running, but the vehicle panel shows it fluctuating between 11.2v and 12v - and it sometimes drops so low that the heating cuts out due to low voltage. When I turn the heating off, the two panels agree - clearly a largish voltage drop, but where do I start looking for the problem? There only seems to be a single connection from the vehicle to the battery. Vehicle is a Swift Kon-Tiki 665P on a Fiat chassis. 

Would I do better to run a new feed from the batteries in a larger cable? Not sure what I need to connect to/through to make sure it all works.


----------



## PaulW2 (May 30, 2010)

Cabby, you may find that 2 x 125 Elecsols will fit. 

I have a bank of them (4) but I am quite a profligate user of energy... I've been pleased with them.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

IanA, does your solar screen show more than just volts, as you are taking out of the batteries more than the panel can charge, especially when the heating is on. You batteries are unmatched and are at best only 100ah.

cabby

Thanks PaulW2, I do have the same 2x110 elecsol batts. I can manage for 5 nights if the heating is not used too much, I must not allow myself to get cold.

I was considering a tour in 2014 using the THS set up by the CC&C.around the UK. so did not want to run out of power.


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

IanA said:


> I've got two leisure batteries, 1 x 110ah, 1 x100 ah and an 80W solar panel. The solar panel screen shows me at 12.4v with the heating running, but the vehicle panel shows it fluctuating between 11.2v and 12v - and it sometimes drops so low that the heating cuts out due to low voltage. When I turn the heating off, the two panels agree - clearly a largish voltage drop, but where do I start looking for the problem? There only seems to be a single connection from the vehicle to the battery. Vehicle is a Swift Kon-Tiki 665P on a Fiat chassis.
> 
> Would I do better to run a new feed from the batteries in a larger cable? Not sure what I need to connect to/through to make sure it all works.


Batteries in parallel need to be identical. As for the connections to the charger they also need to be the same.
To find out if the connection need to be uprated when the charger is working reasonably hard (so there is a good current going into the batteries) measure the voltage at the battery end and the charger end. I would aim for a voltage drop of less than 0.1V but someone else may know better. The longer the wire run the thicker the wire will need to be.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

PaulW2 said:


> Cabby, you may find that 2 x 125 Elecsols will fit.
> 
> I have a bank of them (4) but I am quite a profligate user of energy... I've been pleased with them.


I thought that Elecsol had stopped trading?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Not sure but mine have come to the end of their warrantied life, so will change when needed.

cabby


----------



## PaulW2 (May 30, 2010)

747 said:


> PaulW2 said:
> 
> 
> > Cabby, you may find that 2 x 125 Elecsols will fit.
> ...


Thanks, didn't know that.


----------

